# What book should i buy



## jkjustin (Mar 1, 2015)

Im looking to buy an instructional book for paracord most if the ones i found are girly and have bad reviews


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Any of JD book from that are pretty good I use his methods but my colors to make it more appealing to a mans point of veiw intead of using his colors I'll use black mixed with camp for example


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

JD from that you can find him on you tube


----------



## Sean_Peterson_Projects (Mar 8, 2015)

Get a book from J.D. Lenzen. He has many different books to choose from. I learned my paracord skills from him.


----------



## kardar2 (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah I bought JD 2nd edition and don't care for it. But it is the beginning of my collection. Maybe it will have stuff in it that my other books don't. So I bought another one on amazon so I hope it will be better


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Also there is a book called paracord!


----------



## Sean_Peterson_Projects (Mar 8, 2015)

You can see some of his creations on his youtube channel tyingitalltogether.


----------

